# Mitutoyo Digimatic Micrometer



## SamI (Apr 13, 2019)

I picked up this micrometer the other day. Didn’t research it much before hand but it was a good price so I went for it. Does anyone know much about it or have a manual for it? I’ve tried Mitutoyo’s website directly but they only have more recent models listed. 




It’s a model 293-201. Serial 490669 if that means anything to anyone. 

What I’m wanting to know specifically is:

Can it be set to always default to metric? If you convert between the two it zeros so you have to re set it which is a pain. 
Can it remember it’s last position? At the moment whenever it is turned on it defaults to 00.000 regardless of position. 
On two occasions now it has been left on for a few minutes and displayed 88.888. I then have to re-zero which is a massive pain. I removed the batteries and reinstalled which does seem to have helped but not sure why it happened in the first place. 

Thanks in advance for your input. It’s a nice tool to hold but the little issues above mean I’ll probably stick to my manual ones for now!


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 13, 2019)

That is a very old one, probably from the 70's based on the packaging.  It's not going to b friendly to use and will likely eat batteries.  I bought an early digital caliper N.I.B. from the same era, not worth the cost of the batteries it consumes compared to modern digital stuff.


----------



## GregBradley (Apr 13, 2019)

The current versions are great units without the issues you mentioned.


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 14, 2019)

I looked it up, 1978/79.  High tech 40 years ago.


----------



## SamI (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow! Thanks for the replies! I knew it wasn’t the latest but didn’t realise it would be that old! Looks like this will either go at the back of the tool drawer or back on eBay!  Luckily I mostly bought it because of the stand which I will keep. I don’t really have a need for a digital and I do have a manual
Micrometer that reads to 0.002 mm for when the need arises. 

Thanks again for all your help. If I see a more modern one pop up for a reasonable price I’ll maybe consider it but will research it first!


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 14, 2019)

As GregBradly mentioned the new Mitutoyo digitals are just about bulletproof and batteries generally last more than a year even with daily use.  I still use non-digitals at home but at work everything is Mitutoyo digital.


----------

